# charter



## Cut Bait (Feb 3, 2006)

looking for a good steelhead charter. Anyone able to help me out. Never gone on erie for steelhead and would like to try this year.


----------



## Pay2Play (Oct 23, 2007)

You might get some replies if you ask in the Lake Erie forum.


----------



## Cut Bait (Feb 3, 2006)

did, just covering my bet as this is steelhead forum also !!!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Troller is a charter captain on here. His service is called eriesponsible I think. Real nice guy. Shoot him a pm and he can steer ya in the right direction....olj


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

honestly, if you really wanna target steelhead in the lake and want to lay it to em it's worth checking out the canadian side of the lake. a majority of the fish will shoot across the lake by mid july and head for the shelves off erieau and wheatley. it's about an hour and a half to 2 hrs from detroit depending on the port but the steelhead numbers are unbelievable. 50+ hookups a day are not uncommon. 

there's some charter captains linked on here. 

http://www.erieaumarina.com/report.shtml


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Duckdude's suggestion sounds good - I am not familiar with the fishing around there. Don't know what the charter rates are there, but your US $ won't go very far in Canada now with the exchange rate around 1:1.

Ron Johnson of Thumper Charters is a heck of a fisherman and won back to back NAWA walleye tournies out of Fairport. You should check with him about steelies. I am pretty sure he used to target them a lot when the walleye pickings were slim a few years ago (before the 2003 class were keepers).

http://www.lakeeriecharterboat.com/fishing_charters.html

Joel


----------

